# How do i make android app for my blog.



## U-tags (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi!
I have personal blog and i like to create app for that. But i don't have any programming knowledge, so how do i do it. I tested appsgeyser and work fine, are there another service like this. If i created app then how do i submit that app to Android market without Registration fee.

Thanks!


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

U-tags said:


> Hi!
> I have personal blog and i like to create app for that. But i don't have any programming knowledge, so how do i do it. I tested appsgeyser and work fine, are there another service like this. If i created app then how do i submit that app to Android market without Registration fee.
> 
> Thanks!


creating an application that simply opens your blog in a webview is easy enough but if that is all it is google may remove from the market

and you will have to pay the $25 fee even if you give your apps away


----------

